# JULY 4TH week in LAS VEGAS, The JOCKEY Resort, next to BELLAGIO



## goodjobwm (May 22, 2017)

Resort Name: The JOCKEY Resort
Rated: 5 stars
Location: next to BELLAGIO Hotel
For more info about JOCKEY Resort can be found here https://www.expedia.com/Paradise-Ho...&exp_ts=1491690724732&exp_curr=USD&exp_pg=HSR

check-in: Monday July 3rd, 2017
check-out: Monday July 10th, 2017

Unit size: 2 bedrooms / 2 baths / full kitchen, sleeping 6 people

Asking: $700 for this entire holiday week including all taxes and fees. I'm also willing to split this week, just ask 

direct contact: 408-692-4448


----------



## goodjobwm (May 25, 2017)

still here.
July 4th, stay couple nights $100 / night


----------



## goodjobwm (Jun 1, 2017)

BUMP,

still here.
July 4th, stay couple nights $100 / night


----------



## Ourhouse (Jun 4, 2017)

Normal check in for the Jockey Club is Sundays. Is your listing correct at Monday to Monday? We may be interested. Thank you.


----------



## goodjobwm (Jun 5, 2017)

Hi 'Ourhouse',
Yes, it is correct date. Check-in is Monday July 3rd, 2017.
It's a prime week at beautiful Jockey resort. Hope you can take advantage of this discount week.


----------



## melissy123 (Jun 8, 2017)

I'd like to take the nights of July 7 and July 8


----------



## goodjobwm (Jun 12, 2017)

pending rent from TH 7.6 - SUN 7.9.
still available 7.3 - 7.6 including JULY 4TH


----------



## goodjobwm (Jun 15, 2017)

bump


----------



## Mak30 (Jun 15, 2017)

I will take Thurs - Sunday if it falls through.


----------

